# Last of Three piece set



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 25, 2016)

Finally got the third one of these finished for a doctor friend of mine. This completes his set along with a 15" Bowie in Damascus (refurbished Marbles ) and a letter opener that is identical to his first one. Whew now on to other projects....wooden knife in particular...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

That is flippin beautiful pappy! Love the snakewood handle....


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 30, 2016)

ty ty ty....I thought noone could see the post! LOL


----------

